# Capture One Imports Lightroom Catalogs



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been playing with Capture One v7 for a couple of weeks and they have just released version 7.1.3 which contains Beta functionality to import Lightroom catalogs. Pretty interesting as I don't think any other raw convertors have tried this approach before.

It currently imports Collections, XMP, Color label, Rating, Caption, Copyright, Keywords, Orientation, Rotation, Crop, WB Preset, WB Temp, WB Tint, Saturation, Contrast, and Exposure. (If any WB preset is chosen in LR, its counterpart is chosen in C1 and the specific temp/tint is ignored -- only when the WB is custom do they import those values)

So far my experience with C1 has been a hit and miss :hm: parts of it are brilliant but the general performance and stability have a long way to go before they reach Lightroom standards, including LR5.0 :razz:


----------



## LanceH (Jun 22, 2013)

sizzlingbadger said:


> So far my experience with C1 has been a hit and miss :hm: parts of it are brilliant but the general performance and stability have a long way to go before they reach Lightroom standards, including LR5.0 :razz:



ha, that's funny. i used Capture One prior to being converted to lightroom.  but since LR4 and some of the jaw dropping bugs in LR5 I'm tempted to give C1 another look.  performance and stability were never an issue in the past but then i can say the same for LR.


----------

